# My two puppies from different breeders



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

They are 12 weeks old. The female (mostly black) is pretty hyper, but the boy seems very lazy. He doesn't care to chase balls around at all. Can't get him to play with any toys. I tied a rag to a pole and he seemed to love chasing that though. Any advice?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Did his breeder let you know of his personality? He may just be a lower drive pup, or it may come out later. He is healthy, checked out by the vet/clean of parasites? They are both adorable. Why did you decide to get two pups at once?


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

When I first got _Elly May _she wouldn't fetch at all, after a while and a couple of more trys she grew in to it.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

You have 2 three month old puppies and a 1 year old? Wow! You are brave.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

I was very careful in choosing these pups. I got the pup checked out myself and the vet found nothing wrong with him. He's a very kind pup so far, really loves me. 

Sad story... my one year old GSD I made a horrible mistake... I was sick and tired and wasn't thinking clearly. He was begging to go outside for the bathroom. Normally he came back right away every time. He still came back, but after getting hit by a car. He ended up dying of internal bleeding. I was told the person who hit it was texting while driving and told to slow down by construction workers. But she ignored everything, wasn't looking, and hit my 1yr old. She pulled over to the side. I guess she saw him run to my house, so she just drove off.

I decided I wouldn't let that keep me from getting another one (because I still feel guilty... I know it was a mistake but could have been avoided by having gone out with him for potty time). Then I got the female (mostly black) from a friend. But first I did more research to be better informed. I already knew plenty because I love learning about the breed and GSD's have been my favorite from childhood. With the 1 year old I always wished he had a dog friend to play with, and after the first week of having the girl and her constant whining (most likely it was separation anxiety), I decided to get a boy as well. 

They're great friends now and play with eachother all the time. Whining has disappeared unless they need something. Just Max is sort of lazy when not playing with her and won't even touch a ball. I assume he's just that way for now because how quickly he's growing, along with still getting used to the family and property (have only had him for a week, the girl I got a week before). The amazing thing is they're only 2 days apart lol, I didn't think about that until after I got Max home.

Either way I'm still pleased and very thankful to have them both. Neither will fill in my 1yr old's spot, but I'll still love them the same


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You let your dog go outside, without a fence, all by himself? 

Is that correct? Or do you have a fence?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow! No comment....


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, for the sake of these puppies, please don't let your dogs run loose unless they have a 100% recall. Your dog's death was completely avoidable with some common sense.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the passing of your dog. I hope that you learned from that mistake and won't let the puppies out unsupervised.

Have you read up on how to raise two puppies together so that they don't become too bonded to each other?

They are both beautiful dogs. Best of luck with them and I hope you are reading and learning and will continue to update us on their growth.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

What's done is done, and you have what you have ... don't listen to the judgment of others. You have some beautiful pups! I love the male! 
As far as his playfulness, he just has a lower drive. Creating a flirt pole was a good idea ... that'll get him revved up, give him some exercise, work his brain a bit. Keep trying a different variety of toys ... balls, soft/plushy toys, bones, different textures .. there may be something he likes, still. If not, he may just be a laid-back companion for you and your female .. not an overly active playmate. 

Make sure you spend time with each of them, separately. That will help everyone's relationships all around, truthfully. Don't let them always have access to each other. Let him be happy to see his 'sister', so he'll want to play with her. If you're always with your best friend, don't you get tired of them?  

Will definitely need to see lots more pictures. Love puppy pictures. *grin* 


Carol


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

Please ignore all the snotty too good types here. Sorry for your loss. Everyone makes mistakes. The biggest mistake was the person texting while driving.

We also bought two puppies at once. It is challenging but probably a little easier than the members here let on. Your puppies are cute. Is the "mostly black" female a bi-color?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Alois said:


> Is the "mostly black" female a bi-color?


Not the OP but I can answer that question. The female is not a bi-color and she is too young yet to tell if she will be a blanket back or saddle.

Also, all the "snotty too good types" are just concerned about the safety of the two pups and hope that they don't meet the same fate as the first dog.


----------



## ddvv (Mar 7, 2011)

Cute pups, please be aware that it is very difficult to properly train 2 puppies of the same age and often the dogs form a strong bond with each other and not with the guardian.


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> Not the OP but I can answer that question. The female is not a bi-color and she is too young yet to tell if she will be a blanket back or saddle.
> 
> Also, all the "snotty too good types" are just concerned about the safety of the two pups and hope that they don't meet the same fate as the first dog.


Well lets just all assume she's just an awful dog owner that doesn't care then. Or we can help her/him through this hard time as its obvious that its a difficult time. Not found on how some people responded to someone they have NEVER met nor know anything about.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Alois said:


> Well lets just all assume she's just an awful dog owner that doesn't care then. Or we can help her/him through this hard time as its obvious that its a difficult time. Not found on how some people responded to someone they have NEVER met nor know anything about.


I agree with that. Let's all try to be nice to our new members so they stick around :thumbup:


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

jcojocaru said:


> Sad story... my one year old GSD I made a horrible mistake...


not buying why people responded so rudely to the OP. Thought the OP made it clear


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alois said:


> Well lets just all assume she's just an awful dog owner that doesn't care then. Or we can help her/him through this hard time as its obvious that its a difficult time. Not found on how some people responded to someone they have NEVER met nor know anything about.


No one said the OP was an awful dog owner.

I asked if the OP let the dog out by himself and asked if the OP had a fence. I'm wondering if the dog jumped the fence or dug his way out.

As for the 2 puppies at one time comment, I raised 2 puppies at the same time so I know how it goes, I know how challenging it was and I wouldn't do it ever again. I give my advice on that subject because I experienced it. I would rather the OP knew how hard it was going to be before getting the pup so that he/she doesn't regret their decsion in a couple of weeks or months and the puppies become out of control because they didn't get the proper training they deserved because the owner had to train 2 at once instead of just one puppy. They also might not have a good bond with the puppies because they will most likely bond to each other more.


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> No one said the OP was an awful dog owner.
> 
> I asked if the OP let the dog out by himself and asked if the OP had a fence. I'm wondering if the dog jumped the fence or dug his way out.
> 
> As for the 2 puppies at one time comment, I raised 2 puppies at the same time so I know how it goes, I know how challenging it was and I wouldn't do it ever again. I give my advice on that subject because I experienced it. I would rather the OP knew how hard it was going to be before getting the pup so that he/she doesn't regret their decsion in a couple of weeks or months and the puppies become out of control because they didn't get the proper training they deserved because the owner had to train 2 at once instead of just one puppy. They also might not have a good bond with the puppies because they will most likely bond to each other more.


Was not a reference to you. There was rude comments made... none by you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alois said:


> Was not a reference to you. There was rude comments made... none by you.


Ok.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I loved having two puppies at once. I also *hated* it.  It was the best thing in the world to watch how much fun they had playing together, and seeing the games they invented. And it was sooooo hard to be patient with puppy #2 when puppy #1 had used up all my patience.

If you are lucky you have a partner who can help shoulder the burden, and assist with training, because of course these pups need time one on one with you. I hope you do go read the threads on raising two pups at once, because there are a lot of great tips in there. And you may be able to get to know your male a bit better to know what things he likes to do for fun if you are working on on one with him (and you have to be more fun than your female pup - good luck with that!).

Best of luck in this, it sure is hard and not fun at times. (But gosh it is a blast to see two puppies racing around together isn't it??)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Who is making snotty rude comments? The only rude and judgemental comments I'm seeing are by the person who is complaining about snotty rude comments, and by the person saying that the commenst are judgemental? 

I'm I missing something? People are giving good advice: 
Raising two pups at once is HARD! 
One, read up on how to raise two puppies:
Raising Siblings 
(so not littermates, but close enough in age that they could be)

Leerburg | Raising 2 pups at one time in a Family Setting
(I don't always agree with leerburg info, but this articles cuts to the chase with no sugar-coating)

And two, with two puppies to keep an eye on, and an unfenced yard, OP will have to be super-vigilant and careful! 

Good luck!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Lucia took the words right out of my mouth. Not exactly the best way to come on a board being new with chest puffed out being rude to people trying to help. Alot of people know it is a TON of work to properly raise 2 pups together it's more thenjust twice the food expenses time etc... However another thing is sometimes they bond to the other pup and ignore the owner or the opposite they get older and absolutely HATE the other dog which alot of people don't expect and while it doesn't always happen but the point is it can and its great for the OP to learn about it now to help try to avoid headaches down the road.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Sasha didn't care about balls or playing fetch until she was about 6 mths old. Now they are like cocaine to her :shocked: ! Haha.

One day at the park she just decieded that balls and Frisbees were the GREATEST THING EVER, and she's ball crazy now. It's weird because it was like a light switch going on. Maybe it' something he'll grow into? Or maybe he is new to his new home and still unsure of his surroundings?


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

First of all, I knew I was going to get some of the more rude responses, but I am still being honest and did not hide a single fact. 

My entire property is fenced in. Well, the gates in the front are broken and kept open at all times, but we have about 1.5 acres in the back completely fenced in. The 1 year old I have NEVER SEEN digging, and he was fine back there. As I said, I made a MISTAKE, and let him out unsupervised (I had too much faith he'd come back immediately as he had before... and like I stated, I was sick, tired in the early morning, and didn't think clearly, I had him in the house at that time. Do you wake up thinking perfectly clear? No). So those of you with a somewhat rude response, I understand where you're coming from. Those with kind responses and advice, thank you very much!

I have done plenty of research before getting the first, while I had him, and a whole lot more before getting the pups. My research will never be over. I look online daily to learn something more. I keep in contact with both sets of breeders for information I may need. 

As for raising two pups at once, I am not worried at all. My dad works on the female pup (he paid for that one), and I work on the male (and female often as I'm around most often). We've had no difficulty in teaching them some of the basic commands like sit, lie down, come, and no. I was fully aware of the responsibility I was going to have and actually looked forward to it. And I don't care what anyone says, it was the best decision I have made. They're both happy, they love me, I love them, they recognize me as alpha, and that's all that matters.

Don't worry, I learned my lesson for sure. Don't assume I felt nothing in the loss of my 1 yr old. I still miss him. He was wonderful to me. These pups will never be left outside unsupervised. So rude response or not, thank you all for your concern


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

Kay said:


> Sasha didn't care about balls or playing fetch until she was about 6 mths old. Now they are like cocaine to her :shocked: ! Haha.
> 
> One day at the park she just decieded that balls and Frisbees were the GREATEST THING EVER, and she's ball crazy now. It's weird because it was like a light switch going on. Maybe it' something he'll grow into? Or maybe he is new to his new home and still unsure of his surroundings?


lol I actually took them to the dog park today, and Max chased a ball around a bit. Improvement


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Your new puppies are very cute.

RIP to your other pup.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Until they have had all of their shots I would steer clear of areas like the dog park. Even then, dog parks are not the best way to socialize your pups. Lots of threads on here about the dangers of dog parks and good places/ways to socialize puppies.

Good luck with them and I hope you have a plan in place to prevent the two from breeding.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm sorry about your loss - nobody should text while driving. 

Your new pups are adorable! 

What a handful I bet they are!  

I don't know that I could do two at once - you're a lot braver than I am 

Growing up when we had a male/female - didn't get them at the same time - but the male was always very laid back and the female was very high drive.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> I'm sorry about your loss - nobody should text while driving.
> 
> Your new pups are adorable!
> 
> ...


Sounds exactly like mine lol. The male just sits around me, or goes and plays with the female. The female seems to be more focused on playing and running about, on her own little adventures. I'm going to start taking more control though. I let them do what they want a bit too much.

As for two at once, it's not ENTIRELY that way for me. My dad works on the female more, and I work on my male. 

What I'm not very sure about however is this: My father and I built a pretty big Dog house for them (like 10ft x 10ft and 8ft high... yes I know it's huge). In there they have a spacey crate for both of them. Should I crate them separately or allow them to sleep together?

I have read a LOT of information on these subjects but I'm not sure which to go with. They all seem to say different things... I recently read one by Ed Frawley saying "Dogs should never be allowed to live together in a group. This is not a breed specific statement. It applies to ALL BREEDS. All dogs need to be kenneled separately from the time they are 8 weeks old. The only exception to this rule is when a male and female are allowed to share the same pen or home."

Any advice would be well appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Unless you want your puppies having puppies you should crate them separately.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jcojocaru said:


> I have read a LOT of information on these subjects but I'm not sure which to go with. They all seem to say different things... I recently read one by Ed Frawley saying "Dogs should never be allowed to live together in a group. This is not a breed specific statement. It applies to ALL BREEDS. All dogs need to be kenneled separately from the time they are 8 weeks old. The only exception to this rule is when a male and female are allowed to share the same pen or home."
> 
> Any advice would be well appreciated. Thank you!


My personal opinion is that for now they should be crated separately. They are young and still forming bonds so there is a chance that they will bond so closely with each other that they may start to blow you off. They can be left together when they are grown and matured (2-3years) assuming that they aren't both left intact or are separated when the female is in heat.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

jcojocaru said:


> lol I actually took them to the dog park today, and Max chased a ball around a bit. Improvement


 
Well that's good news. When Jamie was younger I could not get her to acknowledge a ball. I would throw or play with her with it and she would look at me like I was insane. She would have rather chewed on a stick than play ball. As time went by she became very interested in balls. She now is completely addicted to her jolly balls. As Kay mentioned before it is like a light switch comes on. It just took her getting older and time before she would play ball. Now we play everyday. Give Max some time and I bet you will be coming back asking how do I get him to stop playing ball now.

Btw, your two puppies are cute.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Well that's good news. When Jamie was younger I could not get her to acknowledge a ball. I would throw or play with her with it and she would look at me like I was insane. She would have rather chewed on a stick than play ball. As time went by she became very interested in balls. She now is completely addicted to her jolly balls. As Kay mentioned before it is like a light switch comes on. It just took her getting older and time before she would play ball. Now we play everyday. Give Max some time and I bet you will be coming back asking how do I get him to stop playing ball now.
> 
> Btw, your two puppies are cute.


Yes they are. I can't wait to see what they'll look like when full grown. LOL Won't be long at the rate these pups grow! But I love to enjoy them as pups so it all works out 

But anyway I just did some readings on dog parks. Seems they are bad and better to be avoided, but now I'm unsure of how to socialize them when it comes to other dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get the pups into SEPARATE training classes. That will help with socializing and keep them focused on their handler instead of each other. I really don't think dogparks are a GSD's friend, very few can deal with the dog park dynamics.

As long as your pups aren't isolated with just each other, they should grow up fine and not be reactive to other dogs, unless their genetics trump the socialization.


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Get the pups into SEPARATE training classes. That will help with socializing and keep them focused on their handler instead of each other. I really don't think dogparks are a GSD's friend, very few can deal with the dog park dynamics.
> 
> As long as your pups aren't isolated with just each other, they should grow up fine and not be reactive to other dogs, unless their genetics trump the socialization.


I have been able to teach them a few commands despite them not being separated during training, but you are right. Training them while separated I'm sure must be a lot easier. They get distracted very easily. But yes, the dogs aren't too isolated. They have plenty of interaction with humans every day. I have 6 brothers and 3 sisters along with my parents and they all LOVE the puppies. It definitely helps lol.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This picture is my favorite. They are a cute pair!:wub:


----------



## Alois (Feb 4, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Who is making snotty rude comments? The only rude and judgemental comments I'm seeing are by the person who is complaining about snotty rude comments, and by the person saying that the commenst are judgemental?
> 
> I'm I missing something? People are giving good advice:
> Raising two pups at once is HARD!
> ...


I noticed and the OP notices it. If you cant see it then you're probably apart of the problem here


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Give Max some time and I bet you will be coming back asking how do I get him to stop playing ball now.



Haha oh yes! It will go from not caring about the ball to having the ball pressed against your leg all the time !


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jcojocaru said:


> But anyway I just did some readings on dog parks. Seems they are bad and better to be avoided, but now I'm unsure of how to socialize them when it comes to other dogs.


You want to set your puppies up for positive interactions with other dogs, and that's impossible to do at the dog park because you don't know all the other dogs there. One negative experience with another dog can set you up with a fear-aggressive dog for years.

Get some friends together that you know have balanced, friendly, stable dogs of different ages and sizes. For example, some of my neighborhood friends have a terrier/bird dog mix, a Chihuaha, a scruffy white mixed breed, a Bichon, and a Labrador. All are stable, friendly dogs that live in my neighborhood. Evenings and weekends we get together at somebody's house and let the dogs play while we have a couple of drinks on the porch. Instant dog park!


----------

